# Jet 6" JJ-6 Jointer Serial# 8761



## Syla (Jul 21, 2018)

So, I see a lot of people talking about their Jet JJ-6 jointer on here and I have a few questions about mine that I can't seem to find the answers on. First off, I bought mine for $250 at a yard sale 2 years ago with extra handles and springs, newly sharpened knives, but no manual. It didn't have rust on it in the beginning, it got wet while I was on vacation and by the time I got back, the pretty silver was orange. How do I get the rust off? It works great though, and I recently used it to help make a table. My second question is, it's an older model (not sure how old) JJ-6 with a serial code that only says 8761 and I can't find *ANYTHING* with said serial numbers online. Do any of you know where I can find the exact jointer online to find replacement parts, manuals, the correct information on the specs, etc.? And lastly, once I get said rust off how much would you buy it for? I'm unfortunately moving soon and I can't take it with me which sucks as it's my baby, luckily my father is great at finding these things and I'll be moving closer to him yay! So I'm going to have to sell it, but I want to ask for a reasonable price. Here are some pictures of it. Anyways, sorry that was so long, I figured the more details the better. But thank you for helping me out and reading all the way to the end!


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Scraping the rust of the tables with a razor blade works very well.
If the jointer gives you straight gap free edges and flat boards then that's great.
Good jointers are easy to find not so many great ones. 
So take it with you.


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

If it were cleaned up and the rust removed I think you'd be able to get $300 around here, being as it's Jet brand. The same machine with a Central Machinery logo would only get $150-$200. With the current rust I think you'll get $100 less if you don't clean it up. I've always used WD-40 as the sanding lubricant with fine grit wet/dry sandpaper, like 400 grit or higher to remove rust. Then wipe it down with mineral spirits and then apply Boeshield T9 to keep the rust from coming back.


----------

